# Ignorant hunters part 2



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My dad just talked with one of the local sheep ranchers in the area and he told him that he had found a couple dead sheep that had been skewered with arrows. Stay classy, trespassers!

I think jail time, a huge fine, and a lifetime revocation of hunting privileges would be fitting for deeds such as this. Castration sounds like a good idea as well seeing as how society doesn't want or need people like this to breed.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

colorcountrygunner said:


> My dad just talked with one of the local sheep ranchers in the area and he told him that he had found a couple dead sheep that had been skewered with arrows. Stay classy, trespassers!
> 
> I think jail time, a huge fine, and a lifetime revocation of hunting privileges would be fitting for deeds such as this. Castration sounds like a good idea as well seeing as how society doesn't want or need people like this to breed.


WTF, this is very disheartening, not only does it add to the cause to stop hunting but those poor sheep died for NOTHING!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

We usually hunt the currant creek area for elk; we have often come across cows being shot as well. What a complete waste and disregard for the ranchers!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

mjensen1313 said:


> We usually hunt the currant creek area for elk; we have often come across cows being shot as well. What a complete waste and disregard for the ranchers!


If caught I believe there is a pretty hefty fine.


----------



## skeptic (Apr 17, 2008)

Talked to a rancher on Fishlake last week, he has already found two cows shot with arrows, what is wrong with people?


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh, you can be sure they'll be turned in by us if we see them. Last one I saw however was a couple weeks old so they are most likely just shooting them for practice. (Mid-September)


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

If you are dumb or trashy enough to shoot domestic livestock and commit a crime, at least take it home and feed your friggin family with it so it isn't wasted.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

How do we know the sheep weren't rabid and attacking those poor hunters? :shock:

Okay, I was kidding. Poor form shooting a sheep or a cow just for the heck of it, for sure. I will say that I have never thought about shooting a sheep, but the Pyrenees that was growling at me and giving me the angry eye nearly took one in the face once.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> My dad just talked with one of the local sheep ranchers in the area and he told him that he had found a couple dead sheep that had been skewered with arrows. Stay classy, trespassers!
> 
> I think jail time, a huge fine, and a lifetime revocation of hunting privileges would be fitting for deeds such as this. Castration sounds like a good idea as well seeing as how society doesn't want or need people like this to breed.


Sorry to hear this! These dirt bags should be prosecuted to the fullest extent. If I remember right it seems that killing livestock like this would actually be more severe than poaching a game animal. Not sure, but it's treated much differently. I hope they catch these idiots and throw the book at em!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

BigT said:


> Sorry to hear this! These dirt bags should be prosecuted to the fullest extent. If I remember right it seems that killing livestock like this would actually be more severe than poaching a game animal. Not sure, but it's treated much differently. I hope they catch these idiots and throw the book at em!


Oh yeah, they can charge them with more than just poaching, in the case of cattle they are killing a $1000-3000 animal.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

you all need to lighten up they were just practicing their 100 yard bow shots. besides how would you feel if you were putting a stalk on an animal and find some livestock blowing it for ya.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

sagebrush said:


> you all need to lighten up they were just practicing their 100 yard bow shots. besides how would you feel if you were putting a stalk on an animal and find some livestock blowing it for ya.


What if I were putting a stalk on an animal and you were hunting the same area and ended up blowing it for me? Should you get the same treatment for screwing up my oh so important hunt?


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

colorcountrygunner said:


> What if I were putting a stalk on an animal and you were hunting the same area and ended up blowing it for me? Should you get the same treatment for screwing up my oh so important hunt?


Yep, just shoot the 'sagebrush' HAHAHA [evil laugh]


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> What if I were putting a stalk on an animal and you were hunting the same area and ended up blowing it for me? Should you get the same treatment for screwing up my oh so important hunt?


I think there was some sarcasm going on


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

johnnycake said:


> I think there was some sarcasm going on


_REALLY? _Wow

I really hope that comment was not meant for my 'shoot the sagebrush' antic

***sarcasm***

HAHAHA [evil laugh, _again]_


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

For the dove hunt we drove out the evening before to the spot we like to hunt, set up a tent and spent the night. Next morning at 0'Dark30 we were up and in position... decoys all set up. Jeep comes down the road, stops 75 yards from us. I swear a 300lb kid gets out, waddles over with 3 guns and a packpack, SITS DOWN 30 yards in front of me, IN MY SHOOTING LANE... wtf??? I mean I get sharing spots on BLM, but seriously, you park your fat azz 30 yards from a guy you can clearly see standing there, who beat you to the spot, and in his obvious direction of fire??? Unbelievable! 

What was comical though was he apparently didnt know what direction the doves come from in the morning there... and faced the opposite direction. Several came past him I couldnt shoot at as he was in the way, but he never saw them either. Finally, he got tired of trying to see doves in his scoped gun and left after 30 min.


-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

DallanC said:


> For the dove hunt we drove out the evening before to the spot we like to hunt, set up a tent and spent the night. Next morning at 0'Dark30 we were up and in position... decoys all set up. Jeep comes down the road, stops 75 yards from us. I swear a 300lb kid gets out, waddles over with 3 guns and a packpack, SITS DOWN 30 yards in front of me, IN MY SHOOTING LANE... wtf??? I mean I get sharing spots on BLM, but seriously, you park your fat azz 30 yards from a guy you can clearly see standing there, who beat you to the spot, and in his obvious direction of fire??? Unbelievable!
> 
> What was comical though was he apparently didnt know what direction the doves come from in the morning there... and faced the opposite direction. Several came past him I couldnt shoot at as he was in the way, but he never saw them either. Finally, he got tired of trying to see doves in his scoped gun and left after 30 min.
> 
> -DallanC


Did you say anything to him? If not you probably should have. Not to be confrontational or anything, but just to let him know he set up in a dangerous and inconsiderate place. If he had a scoped shotgun for dove, he probably doesn't know any better and didn't realize he was being a jerk by setting up where he did.

By your post on the other thread, it sounds like you did okay after he left though.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> What if I were putting a stalk on an animal and you were hunting the same area and ended up blowing it for me? Should you get the same treatment for screwing up my oh so important hunt?


you can do what ever you feel is right at the time. just remember public land is just that public.

from my experience live stock do not usually spook away wild animals they kind of get use to them.

has for them getting shot i wouldn't put it pass some people to want to see if they can really hit something, from walking around all day and not seeing any game. the scenario i put up happens more than you really think.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> For the dove hunt we drove out the evening before to the spot we like to hunt, set up a tent and spent the night. Next morning at 0'Dark30 we were up and in position... decoys all set up. Jeep comes down the road, stops 75 yards from us. I swear a 300lb kid gets out, waddles over with 3 guns and a packpack, SITS DOWN 30 yards in front of me, IN MY SHOOTING LANE... wtf??? I mean I get sharing spots on BLM, but seriously, you park your fat azz 30 yards from a guy you can clearly see standing there, who beat you to the spot, and in his obvious direction of fire??? Unbelievable!
> 
> -DallanC


I had that same type of thing happen to me except I was the kid.

I was hunting deer in the Henry's back in the early 80's and knew right where I wanted to be when the sun came up. I got up a 0'dark thirty and headed to the spot a good 2 hours before the sun came up. I hiked the hill without seeing a sign of anyone. I got to my spot and sat down and got ready for a couple hour wait. A couple of minutes later I heard a voice say would you mind moving some? I turned around and found another hunter about 10 yards above me that had been there a lot longer than I had. I hiked up to him and bs for a while and then moved on to find a new spot. The next year I got up even earlier to get to my spot and I made sure that no one beat me to it.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

a few years ago down by fish lake i came on to a sheep that was not doing well and probable did not make the night as it could barely stand it was the middle of the day and I wanted to put it out of its misery but had to just walk away because I did not want to be in trouble for killing it but I still wish there was something I could have done.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

bossloader said:


> a few years ago down by fish lake i came on to a sheep that was not doing well and probable did not make the night as it could barely stand it was the middle of the day and I wanted to put it out of its misery but had to just walk away because I did not want to be in trouble for killing it but I still wish there was something I could have done.


This is one of those 'hard' situations....do you put it down and risk it or just walk away and leave it to suffer and die.

You did the right thing in my opinion given the circumstances. Only other thing that would be better was to find the owner and let him/her know the situation and let them decide what to do.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't mean to stir up a hornets nest, but is it possible that some of these stories of livestock being shot are exaggerated, or perhaps even untrue. I know of a couple livestock men in our area that would fabricate a story to discredit hunters every chance they get. I would guess in most cases they feel threatened by others around their animals, in some cases undoubtedly justified, but not always the case. On private land there is no reason for a hunter to be there, but on a lease of public land, the hunter has just as much right as the stock man. I believe that the vast majority of hunters are hardworking honest people looking for an escape. Most of us don't have the advantage of private property so we look to the public and avoid the livestock to the extent possible. It is true however, a few bad apples spoils the whole batch for most.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

neverdrawn said:


> I don't mean to stir up a hornets nest, but is it possible that some of these stories of livestock being shot are exaggerated, or perhaps even untrue. I know of a couple livestock men in our area that would fabricate a story to discredit hunters every chance they get. I would guess in most cases they feel threatened by others around their animals, in some cases undoubtedly justified, but not always the case. On private land there is no reason for a hunter to be there, but on a lease of public land, the hunter has just as much right as the stock man. I believe that the vast majority of hunters are hardworking honest people looking for an escape. Most of us don't have the advantage of private property so we look to the public and avoid the livestock to the extent possible. It is true however, a few bad apples spoils the whole batch for most.


True point.. I hope none of these stories follow that thinking, but I do see your logic. Unfortunately we need to be wary of those out there that would do just that.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

bossloader said:


> a few years ago down by fish lake i came on to a sheep that was not doing well and probable did not make the night as it could barely stand it was the middle of the day and I wanted to put it out of its misery but had to just walk away because I did not want to be in trouble for killing it but I still wish there was something I could have done.


I hate it when I find those sheep with their head stuck in the fence.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

riptheirlips said:


> I hate it when I find those sheep with their head stuck in the fence.


Last year on the road into where I hunt there was a moo calf with its head stuck in the fence, I drove back and knocked on doors until I found someone who knew the owner to let them know. I don't like it if a living thing dies without proper cause or purpose.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

sagebrush said:


> you can do what ever you feel is right at the time. just remember public land is just that public.
> 
> from my experience live stock do not usually spook away wild animals they kind of get use to them.
> 
> has for them getting shot i wouldn't put it pass some people to want to see if they can really hit something, from walking around all day and not seeing any game. the scenario i put up happens more than you really think.


That may be true, but it doesn't excuse it in any way. Anyone who would wing a hail mary bomb at someone's livestock just to kinda sorta not really on purpose but not entirely accidentally see if they could hit it is still a disgraceful slob that has no business owning a deadly weapon or a hunting license.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

DallanC said:


> For the dove hunt we drove out the evening before to the spot we like to hunt, set up a tent and spent the night. Next morning at 0'Dark30 we were up and in position... decoys all set up. Jeep comes down the road, stops 75 yards from us. I swear a 300lb kid gets out, waddles over with 3 guns and a packpack, SITS DOWN 30 yards in front of me, IN MY SHOOTING LANE... wtf??? I mean I get sharing spots on BLM, but seriously, you park your fat azz 30 yards from a guy you can clearly see standing there, who beat you to the spot, and in his obvious direction of fire??? Unbelievable!
> 
> What was comical though was he apparently didnt know what direction the doves come from in the morning there... and faced the opposite direction. Several came past him I couldnt shoot at as he was in the way, but he never saw them either. Finally, he got tired of trying to see doves in his scoped gun and left after 30 min.
> 
> -DallanC


This just reminded me of something. I remember quite a few years ago there was a guy who walked up to claim a deer that he had just killed. Apparently somebody else had either shot or shot at this deer also and thought it should be theirs. The unhinged psychopath decided that the best way to deal with the situation would be to fire a couple shots in the general direction of the guy trying to claim his deer. Somebody posted the link to the story on this forum and there was a picture of the suspect who was an overweight teenager. One of the posters wrote, "from the looks of things I'd say he just REALLY wanted to eat that deer." :grin:


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

CCGunner- I say that we all jump into our truck beds and patrol the public roads by running up on any perceived newbies who dare venture near all our private property. If they don't get the message then heck, flip a u-turn and give em a second pass. 

Ha, I want to read a positive post from you....I kinda miss that. All this doom and gloom and trespasser stuff and bullet letdown is no way to start off a hunting season. Maybe the sheep attacked one of your rich property owning neighbors and the killing was in self defense? Before you accuse ignorant trespassing hunters, have you asked within your ranks? Were the sheep intruding into someone else's high priced honey hole or eating their garden? It may not be an ignorant outsider...just saying.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Just look at all the cars from Nevada that head up on Kolob / Cedar Mnt. every weekend.
I bet it was one of those sinners that did it.
It couldn't have been one of the local boys.;-)


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

NevadaMax said:


> CCGunner- I say that we all jump into our truck beds and patrol the public roads by running up on any perceived newbies who dare venture near all our private property. If they don't get the message then heck, flip a u-turn and give em a second pass.


That is a horrible idea. You will run yourself ragged doing this and never be able to get any of your own hunting done. You also might provoke someone to anger and when you are a milquetoast, rich, land-owning yuppie the last thing you want is a physical confrontation. Spilling your latte in such an event is a very real danger and it just isn't worth the risk. These past couple years my brother and I have been able to actually catch a couple of these idiots with blood on their hands and that is when you pounce. These guys are dealing with the consequences now. I know you probably don't like that. You sound like the type of guy that doesn't like the idea of other people being able to enjoy something that you don't get to enjoy.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> That is a horrible idea. You will run yourself ragged doing this and never be able to get any of your own hunting done. You also might provoke someone to anger and when you are a milquetoast, rich, land-owning yuppie the last thing you want is a physical confrontation. Spilling your latte in such an event is a very real danger and it just isn't worth the risk. These past couple years my brother and I have been able to actually catch a couple of these idiots with blood on their hands and that is when you pounce. These guys are dealing with the consequences now. I know you probably don't like that. You sound like the type of guy that doesn't like the idea of other people being able to enjoy something that you don't get to enjoy.


If you are a rich landowner why are you patrolling your own land? Isn't that the butler's job?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

martymcfly73 said:


> If you are a rich landowner why are you patrolling your own land? Isn't that the butler's job?


The butler is too busy washing the sheep s*!t off of my 95 chevy pickup...er...subaru.


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

Colorcountry, Some of these guys run their mouths and downplay the seriousness or try to come up with dumb logic for why this is happening. It is a real problem, there is actually a $20,000 reward for info leading to the arrest of the a**holes that have been doing this for the last 3 years. The d bags thinks it's fun to drive road from Kolob Res. to Cedar City and shoot sheep and cattle. Not just a few either. The 2 main sheepherders Ricardo and Manuel have found a lot of sheep shot with bows and rifles but mostly rifles. I have found 3 beef cows that were shot from the road, one just 2 weeks ago. Just my opinion but I think it's one of the group of guys that are always trespassing, standing in the back of the truck road hunting pricks that do it just to spite the landowners. For those that don't know the area there is ZERO public land anywhere up there, the road does not lead to any huntable public land period. These guys with no permission to hunt up there feel entitled to do what they want when they want just cruising the road back and forth waiting to see a deer so they can hurry and drop a guy off and keep driving. One of the landowners that knows how much I'm up there is so pissed off he made me an amazing offer if I can catch someone shooting livestock. I sure hope I'm the one to catch the POS! Just this archery season in the process of watching and glassing from a distance I've caught and ran off half a dozen trespassers who thought the coast was clear. I can't even comprehend what makes a person feel they have the right to do whatever they want on someone else's property. I'll stop with the rant but if the POS that is doing this happens to read this just know there are guys up there hunting YOU!


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

I should probably explain my previous post. I married into a family that has multiple lots in the same area. I don't visit it much and what they have isn't really "hunt worthy." A couple of weeks ago there was a bunch of family down there and I spent the day fishing on Kolob Res. On my way back I spotted a nice bull elk on my wife's uncle's property. I made my way over to another family owned cabin where the main gathering was taking place, retrieved my son and went back to get some pics of the bull. As I was sitting in my truck looking through binos I had a guy pull up on a 4 wheeler and told me to get lost. I just smiled and said I had every right to be where I was. The guy was pretty heated, he said he knew I don't belong there and told me he would call the sheriff. Knowing who's driveway I was parked in, I instructed him to take it easy and make the call. He took off down the road and about 15 mins later my wife's uncle shows up with a few nephews to join us on his property and catch a glimpse of the elk. About 20-30 mins later the guy comes back up on the wheeler, pauses in front of the driveway, clearly makes the connection that I am a relative/friend of the owner because I am sitting in the bed of his truck looking through a spotter and then rolls on down the road as if nothing happened. No apology, no wave, nothing. I feel that I was deemed guilty until proven innocent and that doesn't sit well with me. Now, I understood from the initial confrontation, why the guy approached me but heck, use some common courtesy, and quit demanding I "hightail it outta there." I stayed calm,even when he kept slapping the side of my truck, but an apology and a proper introduction would have been nice once the connection was clearly made. My uncle's stance on the issue was,"I don't need to check in with that guy if I choose to have guests. He needs to change his approach, he doesn't own the mountain or the road," and I couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

NevadaMax said:


> I should probably explain my previous post. I married into a family that has multiple lots in the same area. I don't visit it much and what they have isn't really "hunt worthy." A couple of weeks ago there was a bunch of family down there and I spent the day fishing on Kolob Res. On my way back I spotted a nice bull elk on my wife's uncle's property. I made my way over to another family owned cabin where the main gathering was taking place, retrieved my son and went back to get some pics of the bull. As I was sitting in my truck looking through binos I had a guy pull up on a 4 wheeler and told me to get lost. I just smiled and said I had every right to be where I was. The guy was pretty heated, he said he knew I don't belong there and told me he would call the sheriff. Knowing who's driveway I was parked in, I instructed him to take it easy and make the call. He took off down the road and about 15 mins later my wife's uncle shows up with a few nephews to join us on his property and catch a glimpse of the elk. About 20-30 mins later the guy comes back up on the wheeler, pauses in front of the driveway, clearly makes the connection that I am a relative/friend of the owner because I am sitting in the bed of his truck looking through a spotter and then rolls on down the road as if nothing happened. No apology, no wave, nothing. I feel that I was deemed guilty until proven innocent and that doesn't sit well with me. Now, I understood from the initial confrontation, why the guy approached me but heck, use some common courtesy, and quit demanding I "hightail it outta there." I stayed calm,even when he kept slapping the side of my truck, but an apology and a proper introduction would have been nice once the connection was clearly made. My uncle's stance on the issue was,"I don't need to check in with that guy if I choose to have guests. He needs to change his approach, he doesn't own the mountain or the road," and I couldn't agree more!!!


And you came charging into this thread acting like Captain d-bag towards me because why? When did I ever state that I did anything to others like that one guy did to you?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

huntinfanatic said:


> Colorcountry, Some of these guys run their mouths and downplay the seriousness or try to come up with dumb logic for why this is happening. It is a real problem, there is actually a $20,000 reward for info leading to the arrest of the a**holes that have been doing this for the last 3 years. The d bags thinks it's fun to drive road from Kolob Res. to Cedar City and shoot sheep and cattle. Not just a few either. The 2 main sheepherders Ricardo and Manuel have found a lot of sheep shot with bows and rifles but mostly rifles. I have found 3 beef cows that were shot from the road, one just 2 weeks ago. Just my opinion but I think it's one of the group of guys that are always trespassing, standing in the back of the truck road hunting pricks that do it just to spite the landowners. For those that don't know the area there is ZERO public land anywhere up there, the road does not lead to any huntable public land period. These guys with no permission to hunt up there feel entitled to do what they want when they want just cruising the road back and forth waiting to see a deer so they can hurry and drop a guy off and keep driving. One of the landowners that knows how much I'm up there is so pissed off he made me an amazing offer if I can catch someone shooting livestock. I sure hope I'm the one to catch the POS! Just this archery season in the process of watching and glassing from a distance I've caught and ran off half a dozen trespassers who thought the coast was clear. I can't even comprehend what makes a person feel they have the right to do whatever they want on someone else's property. I'll stop with the rant but if the POS that is doing this happens to read this just know there are guys up there hunting YOU!


I hope you do catch them! It's pretty crazy seeing these people excusing the actions of idiots that will shoot livestock just for kicks, trespass wherever the hell they feel like it, use their vehicles as an intimidation tactic, and then act like it's guys like you and me that have a problem. Yeah, we don't want any idiots trespassing on us. What delta bravos we must be!


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

My whole point towards your "Ignorant Hunter 1 & 2" is that this self imposed policing of public roadways invites confrontation. My experience supports that just because you have land it doesn't give you the power to intimidate all others who use that roadway. And if your biggest supporter is chasing a "bounty" offered by a fellow landowner then maybe you should get off the high horse and see the possible penalties for confronting lawful citizens due to your ill advised perception of anyone who isn't your dad's neighbor!
I read many tough guys on here talk about what they'd do but the really smart and admirable ones saw past the macho guy attitude and cited civil penalties that come from hasty and greedy actions. You can choose your own path, but my motto has always been "see something and report it."


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

NevadaMax said:


> My whole point towards your "Ignorant Hunter 1 & 2" is that this self imposed policing of public roadways invites confrontation. My experience supports that just because you have land it doesn't give you the power to intimidate all others who use that roadway. And if your biggest supporter is chasing a "bounty" offered by a fellow landowner then maybe you should get off the high horse and see the possible penalties for confronting lawful citizens due to your ill advised perception of anyone who isn't your dad's neighbor!
> I read many tough guys on here talk about what they'd do but the really smart and admirable ones saw past the macho guy attitude and cited civil penalties that come from hasty and greedy actions. You can choose your own path, but my motto has always been "see something and report it."


Can you show exactly where in my posts I talked about policing the roadways? Yes, I did get into a little power struggle with an idiot who decided that shoving his front bumper up my butt (not just once but twice) would be the best way to let me know that he wanted to get by me. Were my actions a little immature and not entirely excusable? Probably. Would my actions have been a lot more courteous had he extended just a little bit of courtesy and civility to me? You betcha. I never said anything about playing vigilante and I never told anyone where they could or couldn't go. I think you're just a little sensitive and sandy after your encounter with an overzealous landowner. If I ever saw you prowling around up by my family's place I wouldn't even think to stop you and question you or anything as long as you weren't on any of the private roads. Even if I caught a person red-handed dragging a deer out of our place there wouldn't be any of the tough guy, macho, blah blah blah whatever other crap you are whining about. I would simply take down their license plate, maybe snap a couple pictures, and then make a call to the game warden and let him take it from there just like my brother and I have done with the couple idiots we have busted red-handed these past couple years. You sure are assuming a lot thinking that I'm running around playing hall monitor up the mountain all day. That sucks that you had a run-in with an idiot with a God-complex, but for you to try to paint me as the same guy as him is just inaccurate. I realize that there are many different landowners on that mountain and they have many different guests coming and going all the time. The only time I even bother to come down on anybody is when I see a violation that is utterly blatant, and even then I report it and go about it the correct way.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

NevadaMax said:


> I should probably explain my previous post. I married into a family that has multiple lots in the same area. I don't visit it much and what they have isn't really "hunt worthy." A couple of weeks ago there was a bunch of family down there and I spent the day fishing on Kolob Res. On my way back I spotted a nice bull elk on my wife's uncle's property. I made my way over to another family owned cabin where the main gathering was taking place, retrieved my son and went back to get some pics of the bull. As I was sitting in my truck looking through binos I had a guy pull up on a 4 wheeler and told me to get lost. I just smiled and said I had every right to be where I was. The guy was pretty heated, he said he knew I don't belong there and told me he would call the sheriff. Knowing who's driveway I was parked in, I instructed him to take it easy and make the call. He took off down the road and about 15 mins later my wife's uncle shows up with a few nephews to join us on his property and catch a glimpse of the elk. About 20-30 mins later the guy comes back up on the wheeler, pauses in front of the driveway, clearly makes the connection that I am a relative/friend of the owner because I am sitting in the bed of his truck looking through a spotter and then rolls on down the road as if nothing happened. No apology, no wave, nothing. I feel that I was deemed guilty until proven innocent and that doesn't sit well with me. Now, I understood from the initial confrontation, why the guy approached me but heck, use some common courtesy, and quit demanding I "hightail it outta there." I stayed calm,even when he kept slapping the side of my truck, but an apology and a proper introduction would have been nice once the connection was clearly made. My uncle's stance on the issue was,"I don't need to check in with that guy if I choose to have guests. He needs to change his approach, he doesn't own the mountain or the road," and I couldn't agree more!!!


Respect is a 2-way interaction, if you had simply stated you were the landowner's relative/how you knew him I'm quite certain the guy who approached you would have introduced himself and went on his way with a smile. But instead YOU chose to be obstinate and the other guy became irritated. Most people would have responded to you in the same manner in that situation.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

30-06-hunter said:


> Respect is a 2-way interaction, if you had simply stated you were the landowner's relative/how you knew him I'm quite certain the guy who approached you would have introduced himself and went on his way with a smile. But instead YOU chose to be obstinate and the other guy became irritated. Most people would have responded to you in the same manner in that situation.


I agree with what you said here, but what you said applies to the landowner as well. If what nevadamax says is true he just rolled up on his 4-wheeler and told him to get lost without even pausing to think that maybe he was an invited guest that had the right to be there. Since the landowner pulled the trigger on the delta bravo gun first, I don't think it was entirely unreasonable for max to throw it back a little. I'm sure TAK and nevadamax see it that way too, but when it comes to me and my situation I am the complete d-nozzle and the tool bags that tail-gated me are perfect little angels and victims of the arrogant, selfish landowner.


----------

